# barkcamp state park



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

i went to barcamp today and was happy to report that there is no parking feelol yehaa.also i caught some crappie a bass and a small channel cat. :G


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

No saugeye's? Hear the state has been stocking them and it's becoming a pretty good lake for number's. Size still a little small though.


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

that was the first time out barcamp this year and i was with my two younger sons so i only got to fish a little while but will be going back out soon,I heard there is some pike in there also.do you know of any?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

are they picking up any trout yet? made 3 trips with 1 caught. guess they floored em when they came out of the truck,which i don t do the first days.


----------

